# Hated Villager?



## Muffin (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine is PeeWee!
I hate him so much!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2012)

I kinda like PeeWee, personally.


Never been a big fan of Truffles, though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of the peppy villagers get on my nerves, but I don't hate any of them.

also, Peewee is one of my favorites. D=


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2012)

them gorillas


----------



## Nami (Feb 21, 2012)

The peppy ones sometimes get on my nerves too, lol. My favorites are the normal type~ I also... hate Tom Nook xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Omg! Someone hates Nook!
I can't totally hate Nook but he is abit annoying to me.

I hate Gracie, that stuck up giraffe!


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't like Betty or Robin.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 21, 2012)

In the Gamecube version, I hated Pecan. I remember when she moved to my town I sent her a letter saying how happy I was to have her in my town and she responded with a letter saying that she couldn't understand me and that I was weird. After that, I remember trapping her in a pitfall and being very proud of myself.

For City Folk, I hated Violet. She was stuck up and a horrible conversationalist. She was my firs neighbor to move, which made me really happy. I also disliked Tom for a while, but realized he wasn't that bad after a while.


----------



## Kip (Feb 21, 2012)

NOOO Peewee is my father! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I don't really like elise... shes snooty & annoying.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahah, I just don't like PeeWee, he's mean to me even if I be friendly etc.

But peppy does get on my nerves.
Just some <


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 22, 2012)

I hate that bird that is in the post office at night.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 22, 2012)

VIOLET! MY ARCHNEMESIS!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 22, 2012)

Fillfall said:


> I hate that bird that is in the post office at night.



Phyillis, the evil sister of Pelly.
I Hate Her Too!


----------



## Muffin (Feb 23, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Phyillis, the evil sister of Pelly.
> I Hate Her Too!



Same.
Why does Pete like her??


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

Muffin said:


> Same.
> Why does Pete like her??



She writes his paycheck maybe.
Or because she's Pelly's sister so he has to get on her good side to date Pelly.
Or because He secertly has a twin brother who wants to date her.


----------



## Static (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't like the mean and ugly animals. Octivian, Amelia, kabuki, Anchovy, Chow, Wart Jr, Truffles,


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2012)

Muffin said:


> Same.
> Why does Pete like her??





MDofDarkheart said:


> She writes his paycheck maybe.
> Or because she's Pelly's sister so he has to get on her good side to date Pelly.
> Or because He secertly has a twin brother who wants to date her.



Pete loves Phyllis cause he thinks she's beautiful, and he likes the smell of her perfume, i also believe he doesn't know she's evil...



Static said:


> I don't like the mean and ugly animals. Octivian, Amelia, kabuki, Anchovy, Chow, Wart Jr, Truffles,



But, but, BUT! Octivian is Octopus, that automatically makes him cool!, Amelia is okay for me, Anchovy looks like Rock Lee from naruto so that makes him epic!, Chow can go jump off a cliff for all i care, Wart Jr looks funny, and i hate truffles even though she was one of my first AC villagers ever!


----------



## Maisie (Feb 24, 2012)

i hate eloise... i don't really like the snobby ones, I like the food-obsessed ones like Cube


----------



## Static (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, i agree with the octopus part  I like Marina because she's adorable and nice. (Marina is the pink octopus). LOL, i liked the part when you said Chow can jump off a cliff XD I agree, no one likes him.



Maisie said:


> i hate eloise... i don't really like the snobby ones, I like the food-obsessed ones like Cube




You mean the lazy ones? : DD


----------



## Donjay (Feb 28, 2012)

Pewdie was one of my favorite villagers, together with Olivia.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 28, 2012)

Donjay said:


> Pewdie was one of my favorite villagers, together with Olivia.



Who is your HATED villager?
Haha :3


----------



## Twinretro (Feb 28, 2012)

Most hated Villager? Going to have to be Elvis. I really don't like the jock types, and he isn't even really interesting to look at.


----------



## Kami (Mar 2, 2012)

Octovan. I think that's his name x) But he's the only octopus in the game. I hate him because he's rude and hateful -.- But he moved!


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2012)

Fillfall said:


> I hate that bird that is in the post office at night.



You serious?
Phyllis is my favourite!!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 3, 2012)

Kami said:


> Octovan. I think that's his name x) But he's the only octopus in the game. I hate him because he's rude and hateful -.- But he moved!




"Octavian". There's also a female octopus in WW and CF. She's pink and her name is Marina.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Static and if Chow is the panda bear in the gamecube version, I like him. I think Chester looks a lil cute, but I probably at least a lil tired of the kind of animals that work out or are jocks. I would like another normal or sweet and caring animal at one point. Phyllis is not the nicest but it is interesting to see what she is muttering to her self lol! I do not think I hate any of them. That fox that has the store where you need a referal thing is probably one of my least favorites. I think his name is like Crazy Redd or something like that. I never do the fortune teller thing so she is also one of my least favorites.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and Resetti scares me lol.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2012)

So Resetti is also on the list of most disliked even though he is somewhat likeable.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude, use the "Edit" button the next time you decide to multipost. 

What do you have against Crazy Redd? I get a real painting from him almost every week.


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> You serious?
> Phyllis is my favourite!!



Figures


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't have anything against Crazy Redd except he sells forged paintings. And he just can't be trusted. But I would like to become a member of his thing.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't stand... Lyle the insurance agent O_O. He gets on my nerves.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

The only one who I seriously disliked was miranda. Sometimes the snooty villagers are ok but she was... not tolerable. My favorite type of villagers on the other hand will always be the lazy villagers! I always get the funniest conversations from them, I swear


----------



## Elsafu (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate Miranda! She's always lying to the peppy villagers about me doing something mean to her and makes the peppy villagers scared of me! I want to bury a pitfall seed outside her door next time she does that.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't really like Jitters, because he is always in my CF towns.


----------



## williamd (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh boy here we go.  First I hate Kabuki.
Kabuki on flea market day came to my house and just stood in one spot.  Wouldnt buy a thing for more than 500 bells. 
Then there is Pudge who couldnt decide to move or not for about a month.
But Kody is a cool guy, so is Stitches. Stitches lived in my town since the first day I got the game.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 5, 2012)

Stinky, becuase his color is baby barf green and he wears underware on his head.


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 5, 2012)

Monique... Egh.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 6, 2012)

STERLING!


----------



## Himawari (May 4, 2012)

Most of the snooty ones such as Queenie and Opal. My most hated would have to be Tabby. If you don't know her, she's probably the ugliest villager of the whole series. She's a cat with huge teeth that wears a leaf on her head.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

yes Queenie. hated her


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate Nibbles!! She always gets on my nerves!


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 30, 2012)

Eloise and Caesar.  Oh God, they were nightmares. 

Caesar was always mean and quite cruel. I remember one time in AC: WW when there was a Flea Market Caesar keep haggling with me, and this was when I still sucked. I was selling something so I asked him for 100 bells, a reasonable price for what I was selling. He said: "No that is too much!". So for about two minutes, I was trying stuff in the hundreds, then to make him mad I asked for 1,000 bells. He again replied "No that is too much!". Then I lowered the price to 10, 5, then 1 bell. He replied to all of those offers, even the stupid one bell: "No that is too much!". I kept trying to push him out of my house too. Then I just asked for 0 bells and he FINALLY ACCEPTED! Then he left my home. About 1 - 3 months later, he left. Even when he was about to leave he was a real potato.

In AC: WW, Eloise was almost the same, just not as haggish as Caesar (sometimes I was able to cheat her out of her money). She was always mean and stuck-up. It took me 6 dreadful months to almost a year to get rid of her (I think she even gave me her picture, or almost did). Weirdest part was I wasn't even nice to her after she was mean to my favorite people in my town (which was mostly everybody, in all games) and me. I remember, the last 3 days in town she was actually somewhat nice, I still hated her though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Rodeo, I hated him so much, he talking bad about Egbert(my favorite resident) all the time, luckily Rodeo moved out. Now I hate Bree who calls Egbert a sausage, I HATE BREE SO MUCH!
I always like to keep one mean animal in my town to keep things interesting, but if the way they are being mean isn't humorous to me, I want them out. Like Yuka, was mean to me, but she was funny so I kept her around.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 30, 2012)

This ugly monkey, i forgot his name. He always blocks me from entering my house =_=


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally think that Elise (the ugly monkey as I like to call it) I hate that villager so much a:enoying  b:ugly and c:miserable. I'm not to sure also whether I like Apollo.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 30, 2012)

Monique, Mac, Pate, Pippy, and the gorillas :/


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 30, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Monique, Mac, Pate, Pippy, and the gorillas :/




Ahahaha. I loved the way you just said there "and the gorillas" I don't know why.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Ahahaha. I loved the way you just said there "and the gorillas" I don't know why.



well every gorilla i've had has been mean to me and talks crap about my favorite villagers!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2012)

It's hard for me to hate a neighbor as their personality isn't truly defined but random at time of move in (I believe so).

I hate neighbors based on their personality, and I gotta say the workout-muscle freaks are the worst.


----------



## BroccliManRob (Jun 30, 2012)

Frobert, god I hate Frobert. Stupid frog...


----------



## Odette (Jun 30, 2012)

Rodeo, ugh... Oh and the anteater villagers, they look soo ugly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Odette said:


> Rodeo, ugh... Oh and the anteater villagers, they look soo ugly.



Nah, some of them are cute, I hate the wolves, they are so ugly!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

OH MY DEAR GOD DERWIN IS THE WORST!!!  he  is so nerdy and ugly.    i also hate pascal cuz he never comes when i need him and when he DOES come, i forget to bring him the scallop and i come home with no golden ax


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

> I hate the wolves they are so ugly!


 what about whitney, or chief? be careful what you say. plus wolfgang is so handsome!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 27, 2012)

Jambette has got to be the worst. She moved into my town recently and I can't wait until she leaves.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> Jambette has got to be the worst. She moved into my town recently and I can't wait until she leaves.



Didnt you post a video of her being pitfall'd xD Or was it someone else......

I dont like Alli for some reason. It never came to my mind.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 28, 2012)

I hate Nibbles


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 31, 2012)

Deena. Ugh. I'd rather chop down all my trees than get her in my town. xD


----------



## Ryujinn (Aug 2, 2012)

Phyllis. If she was in "Duck Hunt" I'd make an effort to kill her every time the stupid ________(Input Swear of choice).


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> OH MY DEAR GOD DERWIN IS THE WORST!!!  he  is so nerdy and ugly.    i also hate pascal cuz he never comes when i need him and when he DOES come, i forget to bring him the scallop and i come home with no golden ax



Gah, he just moved in my GCN game

Truffles for me. I was never able to get her to move out of my Wild World town. 



Spoiler


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

wait, never mind, i got the golden ax now. Pascal finnaly came


----------

